
Developer Happiness: a Five-Part Series - joshuacc
http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2011/01/11/developer-happiness-a-five-part-series
======
bartonfink
I definitely agree - access to production data would be a huge help in most
development jobs. It has never been clear to me why database anonymization
isn't more frequently used to give developers ready access to "pseudo-
production" data in order to troubleshoot. So many companies will maintain
separate production and test databases but let the test databases get so out
of sync with production that it's very difficult to ensure that a fix in a
test environment will work in production. The way I see it, the test database
should simply be an anonymized mirror of production, and then everybody wins.

